# The ORIGINAL QUIZ Night



## DizziSquirrel

Every *Tuesday* Night is Quiz night   
in the *games room * of CHAT

ALL WELCOME 
*8.15pm* unless posted otherwise
The bonus question answers & weekly scores & notices
are posted on this thread.​
      ​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks Dizzi!!!

Sue


----------



## Debs

See you all later .... and I promise not to be late this week   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Not sure if I will be there tonight - have a listening exam at 9am tomorrow morning so need to be super alert!  Might get an early night.


Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## Kamac80

Hi i should be there to score but may have my essay to do!

Kate xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Am back and gonna try and be there tonight 
see ya later
lol
lou xx


----------



## Kamac80

BUMP!​


----------



## Lou F ❁




----------



## AliR

richard rogers


----------



## Catb33

Richard Rogers


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk

Richard Rogers


----------



## kitten1

Somebody rogers


----------



## moondoggie

richard rogers


----------



## kitten1

Richard Rogers


----------



## Wraakgodin

Richard Rogers


----------



## brownowl23

Ruichard rodgers


----------



## Shezza

richard rogers


----------



## Lou F ❁

richard rogers


----------



## Kamac80

OK SCORES FOR TONITES QUIZ AS FOLLOWS...................

MATTB.................................35
ALIR....................................35
WRAAKGODIN........................24
MISSSWEETCHEEKS................21
CHUNKYMONKEYUK.................20
LOUF....................................17
BROWNOWL23........................15
KITTEN1...............................14
DEBS....................................11
KAMAC80...............................11
ZOBO83................................10
SHEZZA.................................7
BIB........................................4

SEE YOU NEXT WEEK. KATE XX​


----------



## MrsRedcap

Unfortunately, Debs is stuck in work tonight so you have me as question master tonight.  

Kate can you score please?  

I have 2 rounds of general knowledge and the last round is Music/TV/lyric questions.

I've had to do these questions in an emergency! 

Hope to see you 8.15pm!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80

Vicki will be there to score

Kate xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thank you Kate


----------



## MrsRedcap

By the way...I may be a little late as I'm cooking dinner.

Should be there for 8.30pm


----------



## gbnut

cut them up


----------



## Wraakgodin

eats bugs


----------



## mazv

Eat them


----------



## Catb33

person who eats bugs


----------



## moondoggie

eats them


----------



## Kamac80

eats them


----------



## brownowl23

eat them


----------



## Loobs72

eat


----------



## Lou F ❁

eats them


----------



## MrsRedcap

ANSWER WAS

EATS THEM!!!!  

Well done everyone Kate will post the scores shortly


----------



## Kamac80

SCORES FOR TONITES QUIZ AS FOLLOWS.....................

MAZV......................................40
WRAAKGODIN............................37
MISSSWEETCHEEKS...................31
MATTB....................................30
KAMAC80.................................29
LOU F......................................25
LOOBS72..................................23
BROWNOWL23...........................22
BIB..........................................20
GBNUT.....................................16
SHEZZA...................................13
CLEO31....................................13
CHUNKYMONKEYUK.....................7
MRSREDCAP..............................5
TCARDY....................................3
BEAKER.....................................3

WILL BLOW BUBBLES FOR YOU ALL.

KATE XX​


----------



## Lou F ❁

6th not bad for mo tonight, I'm on max bubbles is there any chance we can have credits instead ?
need to feed my pets !!


----------



## Kamac80

Yep lou i will send u 25 credits


----------



## Wraakgodin

Can my last number stay at 7??  

(any left over bubbles can be turned into treats for Lou's pets!)

Sue


----------



## Lou F ❁

Kate av blown ya some extra ones to make it to 7 for ya

Ahhh thanks Sue, David n Goliath need lots of food.
will blow u some extra bubbles for being a love.
xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks lou


----------



## MrsRedcap

Kate..Thank You for scoring babe


----------



## Kamac80

no probs vicki thanks for stepping in!

Kate xx


----------



## mazv

Wow       How the heck did I win that one 

Thanks all for the quiz it was great fun. Haven't been in for a few weeks and really missed it  

Liking my bubbles staying on a 7 too  

Maz x


----------



## Debs

hello,

Just to remind you all that quiz is on tonight - 8.15pm in the chatroom 

Can I also just take this opportunity to ask those of you who use the chatroom either in quiz or in the other rooms just to take a couple of minutes to read the following note.

Thanks for your assistance as always 

See you later!

Love

Debs xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92894.0


----------



## Catb33

1903


----------



## Wraakgodin

1903


----------



## brownowl23

1903


----------



## gbnut

1903


----------



## Lou F ❁

1903


----------



## foreigner

1903.. would have been here sooner but lost my way....


----------



## Kamac80

OK SCORES FOR TONITES QUIZ AS FOLLOWS...............

MATTB.............................31
WRAAKGODIN.....................27
DEBS................................25
KAMAC80..........................25
LOU F..............................20
GBNUT.............................15
BROWNOWL23....................15
FOREIGNER........................10
SUEDULUX.........................6
MRSREDCAP.......................3
HARRYSGAL.......................2

WELL DONE! KATE XX​


----------



## Lou F ❁

20 how pants is that thought i did  better than that 
Kate have blown ya bubbles and gave u a few extra to get u to end in 7
lou x


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks lou 

How many more credits do u want then lou?

Kate xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

oooh about 30 would give me enough for a course for one of my pets


----------



## Kamac80

No probs - im feeling generous tonite!!

Kate xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for keeping my bubbles on 7!!!!!

And thanks for a great evenings quizzing!!!!

Sue


----------



## mazv

Sorry I missed it last night girls. But hey at least I gave someone else a chance to win     (only kidding). Was out for a FF meet up with the Edinburgh girlies and overinduldged a bit with the vino  

Be there next week though

Maz x


----------



## Wraakgodin

I knew that there was something missing last night, but I couldn't quite put my finger on it.....! 

We did miss you Mazv!  Glad you had a great time!  (but with some of the questions last night, a few bottles of vino inside would have helped!!!)

Sue


----------



## AliR

Appologises from me too... will return one day soon i hope when the girls are a little more settled in the evenings. 

Well done Cath!!

Sue only 2nd place  you should be ashamed of yourself!!

Ali
x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

AliR said:


> Sue only 2nd place  you should be ashamed of yourself!!


It was because I couldn't concentrate properly without you there!!!!! 

Sue


----------



## AliR

Go on pass the blame   

Hopefully i'll be there next week so you can win


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am not passing blame - I was genuinely pining for you!    

Perhaps you will win next week!!!!

Sue


----------



## Debs

You lot playing out tonight?   

See you at 8.15pm in the chatroom - everyone is welcome!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

I am


----------



## Wraakgodin

Will see how I go - leaving for holiday at 6am tomorrow morning!  If I am all ready and everything is in the car, then I will be there!

Sue


----------



## Lou F ❁

Sue if we dont see u in Quiz tonight then have a safe trip and a fab jollie holiday.
U coming over to UK arnt u ??
lou xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lou F said:


> Sue if we dont see u in Quiz tonight then have a safe trip and a fab jollie holiday.
> U coming over to UK arnt u ??
> lou xx


Hi Lou!

Thanks!

Yes, niece's christening on Sunday. I am back next Wednesday night, so I will miss the quiz next week!

Sue


----------



## Catb33

I'll be there, unless I get overpowered by chocolate. I'm shattered though after two early starts so doubt my brain will get out of first gear.


----------



## Wraakgodin

CathB said:


> I'll be there, unless I get overpowered by chocolate.


Being overpowered by chocolate is a bad thing? I know which option I would prefer!!!! 

Sue


----------



## mazv

Cath, you have to come to the quiz AND bring the chocolate with you  

Sue, hope to see you at the quiz   If not have a fab holiday!

Hope to make the quiz tonight as I'm now off the booze  

See you all there

Maz x


----------



## Kamac80

I will be there to score!

Kate xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kamac80 said:


> I will be there to score!
> 
> Kate xx


off topic Kate, but if I don't speak to you before, good luck with your exam!

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Kamac80

Cheers sue! 

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23

2525


----------



## suedulux

54


----------



## AliR

101


----------



## Wraakgodin

2525


----------



## Lou F ❁

54


----------



## mazv

2526


----------



## gbnut

2525


----------



## suedulux

6


----------



## Catb33

54


----------



## Catb33

can I change to 2525 please


----------



## Wraakgodin

CathB said:


> can I change to 2525 please


you should have just changed your original post and no one would ever know!!! 

Like you need the extra points anyway - lol! 

Sue


----------



## Lou F ❁

I said 2525 dh made me put 54 ;(


----------



## Kamac80

Wraakgodin said:


> CathB said:
> 
> 
> 
> can I change to 2525 please
> 
> 
> 
> you should have just changed your original post and no one would ever know!!!
> 
> Like you need the extra points anyway - lol!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Ahh but we do know sue!!


----------



## Kamac80

OK SCORES FOR TONITE AS FOLLOWS................

DEBS....................................27
KAMAC80...............................27
MATTB..................................22
WRAAKGODIN.........................22
GBNUT..................................17
MAZV...................................14
SUEDULUX.............................12
LOUF....................................11
BROWNOWL23........................11
ALIR......................................6
KIA.......................................4
SHELLYJ................................2

WELL DONE DEBS!!!   
KATE XX​


----------



## Debs

Yeee haaaaaaaa    

Just incase you missed the answer in chat - it was 2525

See yuo all next week.

ove

Debs xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Well i would be upset by my points but i must say it was a v v v v hard one tonight ;(
Kate shall i blow u ur bubbles if u pass over my credits ??
lol
lou x


----------



## Kamac80

Ohhh yes please blow me some bubbles 

Will send u some credits and some pet food as well 

Kate xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

you r a real love Kate


----------



## Lou F ❁

Kate blew u a few extra ended on a 7 for you,for the credits and the pet food thanks again.
lol
Lou xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks for my bubbles 

No probs with the credit and pet food - u have cheered me up no end the last few days and especially tonite with your comments in chat - even if u havnt realised u have after feeling so down u have made me smile 

Kate xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kamac80 said:


> Wraakgodin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathB said:
> 
> 
> 
> can I change to 2525 please
> 
> 
> 
> you should have just changed your original post and no one would ever know!!!
> 
> Like you need the extra points anyway - lol!
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh but we do know sue!!
Click to expand...

Ahh, the eyes are everywhere!!!! 

I am surprised that I got the same points as MattB - she was on fire yesterday!

I could have guessed who the winners were going to be! 

Better go, have to leave in 40 minutes!!! Have a great time next week without me!  

Hugs

Sue xxx

ps - thanks for keeping my bubbles on the magic 7's!!!!


----------



## Kamac80

Sue u got loads of points as you were the first to get the bonus question right and thats 10 points!

Kate xx


----------



## Catb33

Any chance of some less educational questions next week. My brain hurts today after last night


----------



## mazv

CathB said:


> Any chance of some less educational questions next week. My brain hurts today after last night


Mine too Cath  I had a bit of a poor show last night, not up to my usual standard. Well done for beating us all.

Thanks Debs & Kate. Will see you same time same place next week 

Maz x


----------



## AliR

Hides head in sand.... 6 points!!!! 

tries to justify it because i missed a whole round... but with the questions prob wouldnt have done any better


----------



## suedulux

Quiz  deffo on tonight!  I  hadnt realised it  wasnt on the calender , untill about 7pm !! 

8.15  as usual in the games  room. Could anyone  anyone could score  for  me? I  cant do them both , I mess up lol 

Also I'm on de-regs , do  deffo  need  help ! 

lol 

See ya there  !  Luv  Sue


----------



## brownowl23

OK scores on the doors are

MattB 59
Mrs Chaos 52
LouF 31
Bottleofwater 27
Always Sunny 22
Alir 22
Tina30 5
Shezza 4
suedulux 4
brownowl23 4
Elvis2003 4
Jump 4
Harrysgirl 2


----------



## Lou F ❁

Any chance of me getting credits instead of bubbles ? PLEASE


----------



## suedulux

louf  have  asked if  we can have some  to use for tonights  quiz.  Will let ya know 

luv  Sue


----------



## mazv

I couldn't get into chat last night   . Sorry I missed it; mind you look slike I'd have got my  whipped by Cath     

59 points           

Hope you all had fun.

Maz x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry I missed all the fun last night, well done MattB for winning!!!!

I will be around next week - so watch out!!!

Sue 

(ps - picked up a quiz book on my hols - so if anyone wants me to do some questions/quiz, let me know!)


----------



## suedulux

QUIZ this Tues 24th July 8.15  in the games  room 

Quiz master  Kamac80 or  suedulux  (hope this is right Debs, ya did want cover for the24th  ?    )
scorer for Kamac80  suedulux    if  not 
Quiz  master  suedulux  
scorer for  suedulux    *required*      Pretty please  can  someone score for me ? 

luv  sue


----------



## Kamac80

BUMP!


----------



## Catb33

Professor Higgins
]


----------



## Wraakgodin

Higgins


----------



## brownowl23

preffesor higgins


----------



## AliR

higgins


----------



## gbnut

professor higgins


----------



## Wraakgodin

You had to beat me, didn't you!!!


----------



## Kamac80

OK SCORES FOR TONITE AS FOLLOWS.....................

WRAAKGODIN..............................36
MATTB.......................................30
ALIR..........................................21
GBNUT.......................................17
BROWNOWL23.............................16
OINK..........................................14
DANNI29.....................................13
FOREIGNER.................................13
BOTTLEOFWATER.........................9
KATEDOLL...................................7
SARAH30....................................6
JOOLES0....................................5
KAMAC80...................................3
SUEDULUX..................................3
LIZZYM......................................3
KITTEN1.....................................3
SHEZZA......................................2

WILL BLOW POINTS NOW!

KATE XX​


----------



## AliR

Gefeliciteerd met je overwinning


----------



## Wraakgodin

AliR said:


> Gefeliciteerd met je overwinning


Haaaaaaaartelijk bedankt!

Sue


----------



## Catb33

Well done Sue. You were on fire last night.


----------



## Kamac80

I will be doing the quiz tonite from 8.30pm in Games room.

Kate xx​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry I missed it ladies!!!  I sat on the bed at 7pm and just woke up a few minutes ago!   I rushed to the chat secton to catch the end of it, but I must have been to late, you had all left.

Hugs 

Sue


----------



## gbnut

Sue the questions were very hard tonight .  Quiz on sunday so se you then

Susan x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ooooh - glad I missed it then!!!!

Just told off hubby who should have woken me up!  

"See" you Sunday, I need my fix!

Sue


----------



## Kamac80

SORRY THE QUIZ WAS HARD - I NOTED YOUR COMMENTS.

SCORES AS FOLLOWS......

KAMAC80.......................................40
MATTB..........................................35
TATTY..........................................23
CHUNKEYMONKEYUK.........................21
GBNUT...........................................18
SHEELZ..........................................12
SPAYKAY........................................12
BROWNOWL23.................................11
ALWAYSSUNNY................................9
TRICKSY.........................................5
TINA30...........................................2
SHELLYJ..........................................2
SUEDULUX.......................................1

THANKS

KATE XX​


----------



## mazv

Sorry I missed it. Was having dinner. Just popped on to catch the last round but was too late  

Will need to make up for it by doing all of the quizzes next week (v excited about the HP one   )

Maz x


----------



## Wraakgodin

I just wonder which one of you ladies slipped something in my cuppa......!  

It must have been a very interesting quiz if Kate won!!  

Sue


----------



## Catb33

Interesting is one way of putting it Sue. Impossible is another   Either that or none of us had our brains plugged in.

We did wonder where you were.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I know what you are like Cath, and I know what the quiz mistresses can be like, so I know whose fault it is!!!  

Sue


----------



## Kamac80

I will be doing the quiz tonite with easier questions that suedulux has kindly given me!!

Will start about 8pm

Kate xx​


----------



## Wraakgodin

easy questions?  Excellent!!!!!  

See you there!!!


----------



## bottleofwater

dam i can't come tonight, sorry love quizes easy hard etc. Wraak will win anyhow lol


----------



## Kamac80

Girls it may be later at 8.30pm or might see how i feel now as i really dont feel well.

Kate xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Kate

Have a lay down hun, get dh to wait on you for a bit, hope you feel better soon.

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I may be able to make it tonight...... aslong as I remember  Gonna have a hot bath first though as back is aching.....

x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

I have a quiz book here, so I can take over if you aren't feeling well Kate.  You just take care of yourself.

Lots of get well hugs

Sue


----------



## Kamac80

I will be there in a min

Kate xx


----------



## suedulux

Scores for 7th August

The Winner ! --Wraakgodin 56
2nd  ---  chunkymonkeyuk 49
3rd suedulux 41
alir 35
clc girly 25 (credits)
cleo31 25
nicky1 21(credits)
danni29 18
angel10 17
gbnut 17
kamac80 17
kitten1 14
kia 14
harrysgal 13
vonnie15 7
carol548 5
tiggymj8 3
ikklesmiler 2
lizzyM 2
sarah30 1
mazv 1

Thanks ladies , I had fun 
all bubbles will be rounded up to end in 7 
Luv Sue


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Sue

sorry i didnt stay to the end of thie quiz, infact sorry i didnt stay long at all!!  the room was moving so fast and my phone kept ringing so i logged off! will stay longer next time though!

Hugs

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## mazv

Yeah  I got a point for joining for the last question    

Will try to be earlier next week- promise!


----------



## Kamac80

Ok i will be doing a quiz tonite and will be there this time!!

8pm in the Games room!

Kate xx​


----------



## AliR

Dont miss me too much.. wont be there tonight as going out for a meal with some friends. Have a nice time x


----------



## Catb33

Don't think I'll make it tonight. I promised dh some attention tonight having abandoned him for the Harry Potter quiz last night. Have fun.


----------



## bottleofwater

i'll be there you can make it as hard as possible, as I enjoy the challenge tho never made it in the top 3 yet


----------



## ikklesmiler

Will try to get there and stay tonight!

Ann Marie xx


----------



## Kamac80

Sue has given me the questions so they are quite easy as i always get moaned at for making them too hard!!

Kate xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

cut and pasted from Wikipedia....

Species cloned

The modern cloning techniques involving nuclear transfer have been successfully performed on several species. Landmark experiments in chronological order:

Tadpole: (1952) Many scientists questioned whether cloning had actually occurred and unpublished experiments by other labs were not able to reproduce the reported results.

Carp: (1963) In China, embryologist Tong Dizhou cloned a fish. He published the findings in an obscure Chinese science journal which was never translated into English.[3]

Sheep: (1996) From early embryonic cells by Steen Willadsen. Megan and Morag cloned from differentiated embryonic cells in June 1995 and Dolly the sheep in 1997.

Rhesus Monkey: Tetra (female, January 2000) from embryo splitting

Cattle: Alpha and Beta (males, 2001) and (2005) Brazil[4]

Cat: CopyCat "CC" (female, late 2001), Little Nicky, 2004, was the first cat cloned for commercial reasons

Mule: Idaho Gem, a john mule born 2003-05-04, was the first horse-family clone.

Horse: Prometea, a Haflinger female born 2003-05-28, was the first horse clone.

sue


----------



## Kamac80

Will post scores tomorrow!

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80

SCORES FOR LAST NITES QUIZ AS FOLLOWS.............

MATTB..............................46
WRAAKGODIN......................38
BOTTLEOFWATER................26
GBNUT...............................25
IKKLESMILER......................25
WICKLOW..........................24
DANNI29...........................23
ANGEL10...........................18
BIB...................................14
ALWAYSSUNNY...................11
KAMAC80...........................7
KIA...................................6
CLAIRE73...........................3
CAZ31...............................2
CLEO31..............................2

WELL DONE EVERYONE!
KATE XX​


----------



## AliR

Scores for tuesday night 21st August
*AliR - 20
angel10 - 19
Smileylogo 17
bottleofwater - 11
wicklow 10
confused 9
cleo31 - 7
tatty - 3
jo81 - 2
​*
Bubbles will be blown asap.. can someone please blow mine?


----------



## Wraakgodin

There was a quiz  I didn't see it on the schedule so I though it was cancelled.

Sue


----------



## Kamac80

I didnt know there was one either but then i couldnt do one as had to work!

Kate xx


----------



## AliR

It wasnt on the schedule ladies, just turned up and i did it as no-one was there... wouldnt know how or if i can add it to the schedule anyway!! You were both missed tho


----------



## Wraakgodin

AliR said:


> It wasnt on the schedule ladies, just turned up and i did it as no-one was there... wouldnt know how or if i can add it to the schedule anyway!! You were both missed tho


hang on, you did it, and you won? Were the questions THAT difficult?? 

Don't know how to put it on the schedule? Lightly excuse! I did sense a conspiricy to keep me and certain other members out of the quiz for one night!!!!   

Sue


----------



## AliR

OH Noooooooooooo you caught me!!!! 

Ha ha i wasnt scoring but i did tell the scorer that any i got deserved 5 points (i wasnt expecting any) and i gave 10 points for the final question, but we only did about 12 questions as we were pushed for time. 

You know i love you really!!

ali
x


----------



## Wraakgodin

I know how your mind works Ali!!!!

But congrats on the win!!!! 

I know! -  back

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## C0nfused

Tuesday 28th August Quiz Results

izzy1971 - 31 Well done!
C0nfused - 16 
danni29 - 11
alwayssunny - 8
Angel10 - 6
debz1965 - 5
tiggymj8 - 1
carol548 - 1

Well done everyone, sorry the questions were a bit harder than I thought!


----------



## AliR

oops.. always get confused by bank holidays... cant believe i missed the quiz yesterday  but if the questions were that hard     maybe its best i didnt!

see you all next week

Ali
x


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks confused for doing a quiz 

Sorry i havnt been around to do one - its been a nightmare last couple of weeks with my mums wedding etc that i havnt had time.

Kate xx


----------



## C0nfused

No worries it was quite a good laugh, despite my questions being harder than I thought, if I do it again I'll find some better questions!


----------



## kitten1

Here are the scores for tonight's quiz:

The Winner: bib = 45 
Runner Up: Wraakgodin = 39
The Rest: tatty = 17
HarrysGal = 17
suedulux = 12
SpayKay = 3
Immcsm1 = 2
witchy9toes = 1
Shellyj = 0 ​
See ya all next week!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

oops!! I forgot about quiz!


----------



## AliR

Just came to join you but missed it


----------



## wishing upon a star

hey 2 more than i thought i would get. I'm not quick enough lol
Leanne
x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well done Bib!!!!  You were on fire last night!!!!!!  

Hugs Ali!  It wasn't the same without you!

Sue


----------



## Kamac80

Hi thanks to the girls who have been sorting a quiz for tuesday nites - u are all fab!

With other things going on i havnt got the energy or strength to come and do a tuesday nite quiz but will soon xx

Kate xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I could do one if you get stuck - just give me a few days notice!

Sue


----------



## bib

Was great fun...........  

Thanks sue and kitten for a great time.

Bib xxxxxx


----------



## suedulux

hi 

Happy to  do the quiz tonight , if no one  else wants  too 

if  someone could score  for me I'd be v greatful tho 

I will put the quiz on the calender, but happy to back off , if  someone else  wants to do it lol


Luv  Sue


----------



## AliR

I tried to come and join you, but i have a new computer and have changed to virgin boradband and my computer tells me that your not safe to be with      and i cant seem to change it yet... need to find a computer geek!! HELP


----------



## Wraakgodin

AliR - I miss you!  It isn't the same without you!!  (and someone has to help me beat Cath!!   )

Hope you get computer probs sorted out soon!

Sue


----------



## Catb33




----------



## suedulux

Hi ya

the scores for tonight are as follows

The winner ....... with a whopping ...........................43 CathB
Second................................................................ 38 Wraakgodin

and the scores for the 'normal' people 
Skyblue.................................................................23
gbnut....................................................................22
Bottleofwater..........................................................17
magsandemma.........................................................13
Carol548.................................................................11
Debs1965................................................................6
caz24.....................................................................4
harrysGal.................................................................3
COnfused ................................................................0 (cos she just dropped in to say hi from her hunnymoon
topcoat....................................................................0 ( just popped in, maybe didntlike the compitition lol )

[size=13pt]Please click on 'notify' (top right ) of this thread , if you'd like to be notified everytime there's a quiz  

thanks for comming

Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux

OOps plus the scores  ya got  when kitten1  was  scoring the first half  lol

Will blow them too!  And will round up all bubbles to end in 7 

luv Sue


----------



## kitten1

Sorry I couldn't stay and carry on scoring gals! Had a bit of a 'domestic' to deal with.

Hopefully, Sue will let me score again as I think I've got myself a wee routine going!!    

I have pm'd Sue with the scores that I got for you all!!


----------



## suedulux

QUIZ tonight 8pm Games room  
With Suedulux and Kitten1 as scorer 
Unless someone else has planned one? Will be happy to 'play' instead 

Luv Sue


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sue 

I am working tonite so cant do one - will be back soon once ive sorted myself out a bit.

Kate xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Sue!

Sorry - I don't think I can make it tonight - I have to leave the house at 7am tomorrow morning for my exams, so I want to get a decent night sleep (as best I can).  If I can't sleep I will be there!

Sue


----------



## mazv

Sorry can't make it tonight guys. I'm off out to the rugby. am getting serious quiz withdrawal as I haven't been in for a month now    Hope to be there next week.

Love to all
Maz x

P.S. Good luck for exams tomorrow wraakgodin


----------



## Wraakgodin

mazv said:


> P.S. Good luck for exams tomorrow wraakgodin


Thanks Maz!!!!!

I am off to Reiki later to help me relax before the dreaded exams!!!

Have fun at the rugby!

Sue


----------



## kitten1

Ok!!!

Heres tonight's scores on the doors!!!

The Winner:Suzie = 41
The Runner up:Wraakgodin = 38
The Rest:Izzy1971 = 36
Angel10 = 27
tatty = 25
Wicklow & hrq = 23 each
gbnut & jooles0 = 20 each
Caz24 = 17
C0nfused, jo+nick & debz1965 = 2 each
karedoll & twinbutterfly = 1 each

I think thats everyone!!

 Suzie!!

See ya all next week!!

Mandy xx  and Suedulux xx


----------



## suedulux

May I add to the post below 

10 for Kitten1 for scoring 

 0 ! thats zero for suedulux ( will be making them a little harder me thinks ! lol  )

[size=12pt]please subscribe to this thread by clicking 'notify' ( its next to post) so that you get automatic reminders 

also

click on this link for sundays quiz thread and do the same 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101359.

Now you'll never miss a tue or Sunday quiz ! 
Ta Luv Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Is there a quiz tonight

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for participating in a great quiz ladies!!!!

The scores and bubbles have been added:-

Brownowl - 100 bubbles
CathB - 50 bubbles (plus 10 for being my diet buddy!)
Debz1965 - 50 bubbles
Gbnut - 50 bubbles

Congratulations to all!!! 

Sue


----------



## Catb33

Sue - lots of bubbles for attempting to start a quiz! Should end in 77 now if I didn't hit the button too many times


----------



## AliR

The bubbles are just flying around here arent they      am i allowed some for being an honoury quizzer even tho i cant get there anymore!!


----------



## Catb33

There you go Ali.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks Cath!!!! 

A few extra for you from me, AliR!!! 

Sue


----------



## caz24

i forgot all about it    too busy wondering where the hell ian beals gone in eastenders   

caz x


----------



## Wraakgodin

caz24 said:


> i forgot all about it   too busy wondering where the hell ian beals gone in eastenders
> 
> caz x


He was here doing the quiz last night - you missed him!!! 

Sue


----------



## Catb33

cindy was there as well


----------



## Wraakgodin

I thought Lord Lucan played well last night!!!  

Sue


----------



## caz24

ha ha dam i missed so much   hope he pops up soon i can't stand it much longer  

whens the next one ?!

caz x


----------



## Wraakgodin

every tuesday!

Sue


----------



## Catb33

Shame his lordship had to rush off after Shergar....

Caz24 - hopefully see you next week. And hope Ian turns up soon (though I'm a corrie girl so not sure what's going on in the square).


----------



## caz24

ha ha okay will be there next tuesday 
cathb im such a soap queen i love corrie too lol
hope i get some more points this time  
caz x


----------



## Wraakgodin

perhaps there should be a soap round!!!  

Sue


----------



## AliR

Wraakgodin :) said:


> perhaps there should be a soap round!!!
> 
> Sue


you all need cleaner minds   

thanks for the bubbles x x x x x


----------



## kitten1

Ok, tonight's scores on the doors are:​Winner: Wraakgodin with a HUGE 46 points!!!​Runner up: tatty with a healthy 34 points!!!​The rest:
bottleofwater with a good 26 points.
Angel10 with a modest 19 points.
gogo with a cute 16 points.
suedulux and kitten1 share a fabulous 12 points!! Woohoo!! 
caz24 enjoys a fun 9 points.
And, last but by no means least, Wicklow gets a grand total of 2 points for joining us!!!​
Hope to see you all again next week!! Same time, same place!!

kitten1 and suedulux xxxxx​


----------



## kitten1

p.s:

Sue, I have blown your bubbles but I lost count!!     So, you may have more than anticipated!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

kitten1 said:


> p.s:
> 
> Sue, I have blown your bubbles but I lost count!!    So, you may have more than anticipated!!


I have no idea how many I had before, so I take your word for it! As long as it ends in a 7, I don't mind!!!! 

Thanks again Kitten for scoring - and to Sue for doing the quiz!

Sue


----------



## kitten1

Sorry Wraak, I meant suedulux!!

Suedulux was sorting out ure bubbles as she has multiple bubble blowing powers that I lack!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry - it is a bit confusing with two Sue's!!!!!  Perhaps I better change my name!   

There are multiple blowing powers??  I had to blow about 400 bubbles for people a few weeks ago, and did it all one at a time!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Is there a quiz tonight

Sue


----------



## Catb33

I'll try to pop in later if I can get away from the kitchen   but doubt I'll make it.


----------



## Wraakgodin

That's a shame Cath - it won't be the same without you!

Are you chained to the sink??!   

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ok - points for today's quiz!!!!

CathB - 73 points
Bottleofwater - 34 points
Lrq - 18 points
Gbnut - also 18 points
Mr CathB - 5 points
Debz - 5 points

I think that is everyone!!!  I will ask a mod (with multiple bubble blowing abilities) to blow the bubbles!

Thanks to everyone for taking part!

Sue


----------



## bottleofwater

great quiz Sue, Nice to be second, but I know that if you were answering questions I wold definately been at least third.


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks to whoever did the quiz last nite 

I can blow bubbles if needed?

I really wish i was around to do the quiz again but with many personal things happening and having to work etc i cant get around to doing it plus im not feeling really socialble to be honest!

Kate xx


----------



## bottleofwater

kate, sorry to hear you are not having such a good time. I really hope things will improve for you in the coming monthsxx bow


----------



## hrq

Thanks Wraakgodin for doing the quiz. Will try harder next time! It was fun though!

Looking forward to my new bubbles!
H x


----------



## suedulux

Hi hon

I've  finally  blown ya bubbles  for ya .

i  was looking  for  a  'lrq'  as Wraakgodin  put on the  scores  post lol 

So  was waiting for an update  lol 

luv  sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

A thousand apologies - I obviously can't read my own writing!!!! 

Thanks for blowing the bubbles, Sue!

I have sent Hrq 10 extra bubbles as way of an apology!!!! 

Sue


----------



## gbnut

Sue i have sent you some bubbles to say thanks for tue and you are wonderful     

Susan x


----------



## hrq

Wow! Am surrounded by bubbles!!
Thanks ladies, much appreciated!

H xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Gbnut - more bubbles for you because you are equally wonderful - and you have a great "real" name!  

Hrq - the pleasure is all ours!!!!  

Sue


----------



## suedulux

Hi Quiz goers 

if no one has prepared a quiz for tonight , I am happy to step in and do one ?

Tue 9th Oct (tonight) 8.15 in the games room 

I will put it on the calender, but am happy to take a step back if anyone

already has one planned .

Luv sue 

PS if ya no good at answering the questions, why no come and score for me , we have an easy way of doing it now   .


----------



## mazv

Hi Sue,

Sorry I can't make it tonight got a work thing on. Promise will try and get back to the quiz at some point soon. It's been weeks since I played and I miss my bubbles  

Have fun tonight
Maz x


----------



## Kamac80

Sue if u can do the quiz fantastic!

I will be in tonite to score for u hun 

Kate xx


----------



## suedulux

Here are the scores for the Tue 9th Oct     

The Winner ! ...................... cathB 38

A close second ................... wraakgodin 35

and the rest of us lol ....

kitykat 27

hrq 25

bottleofwater 21

kitten1 20 ( having a break fromm scoring  )

wicklow 12

danni29 15

kamac80 10 ( extra 10 for being the scorer  )
suedulux 10 (quiz master)

want2beamummy 8
angel10 8

vonnie15 5

debz1965 3

Thanks for comming , see ya agin soon

Luv Sue and Kate


----------



## kitten1

Better than I thought!!


----------



## suedulux

QUiz time again

Tonight Tue 8.15 

In the games room

See ya there !

Luv sue

Scorer required, cos I cant do both , I'm too slow lol 

Please PM my if ya available


----------



## bottleofwater

YAY to Sue


----------



## kitten1

Sue, would that be a HUGE hint by any chance??


----------



## suedulux

kitten1  moi?   

well if ya offering? Who am I to  dissapoint ya 

luv  Sue


----------



## kitten1

Will let ya know later if I can score for ya or not. I might be going for a cuppa at work with a colleague who's on nights.xx


----------



## Kamac80

Sue i should be about to score if kitten cant.

Kate xx


----------



## suedulux

ops!  I um have  sen the  questions t ya , un  just incase  ..yah thats  it lol


----------



## suedulux

Kamac80 , aww ta  hon.  want the  questions or  are ya gonna play again too?

luv  Sue


----------



## Kamac80

Sue i doubt i will play if u need me to score hun

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80

OK SCORES FOR TONITES QUIZ AS FOLLOWS..............

WRAAKGODIN...........................43
KAMAC80................................22
SUEDULUX...............................22
DANNI29.................................19
BOTTLEOFWATER......................18
KATEDOLL...............................18
CAROL548...............................17
SHARONTOMOS........................15
MAGSANDEMMA........................15
SUZI_T....................................3
SHELLYJ...................................2

THANKS SUE AND WELL DONE GIRLS

KATE XXXXX​


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya folks

Tomorrow is quiz night and i shall be hosting the quiz

Kicking off at 815 

Is anyone able to score kate or kitten1  or anyone 

Emxx


----------



## kitten1

Will have to let ya know tomorrow Em!!

Should be able to tho!


----------



## Martha Moo

kitten1 said:


> Will have to let ya know tomorrow Em!!
> 
> Should be able to tho!


Thanks hun

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Em i am working a late one tomorrow so hopefully kitten can do it 

Kate xx


----------



## kitten1

If ya still need me to score then I'll be there!


----------



## Martha Moo

Thanks Kitten

thats fab honey 

See you in half hour 

Em


----------



## kitten1

Ok ladies!! Here are tonight's scores!!

CathB - 28 points
Wraakgodin - 26 points
Kitten1 - 22 points
Danni29 - 13 points
Izzy1971 - 12 points
gbnut - 7 points
suedulux - 6 points
Heffalump - 6 points
Magsandemma - 6 points
Alwayssunny - 5 points
Confused - 4 points
Harrysgal - 4 points​
Thanks everyone for playing!! And, no, I didn't have the answers!!    

See ya all next week!!

Mandy xx  and Heffalump xx​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oooh - I am pleased, I didn't think it was that close!!!  

Sue


----------



## kitten1

Told ya it was a close one!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ok Kitten, will take your word for it, I won't ask for a re-count!!!

Sue


----------



## suedulux

Quiz 8.15 Tue 30th Oct (tomorrow)

In the games room

Tell a friends ?

Don't tell them if they're cleverer than you? lol

Luv sue  

 is anyone available to score for me  Pretty please


----------



## kitten1

Sorry I couldn't score for ya on sunday but I may be able to score tomorrow!! If I do, I'll be playing as well so don't send me the answers!!    Will let ya know for defo tomorrow!


----------



## suedulux

Thats  great Kitten1

Wont  send ya the answers  either  way then lol

brownowl23 said  she  might be available too, so  

here's hoping we'll have at least  one of you  for  the Tueday quiz 


Luv  Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will be there tonight, Sue!!!!!  If I remember!  

Sue


----------



## hrq

Gutted! Really wanted to do the quiz but I can't get into the chat room for some reason  
Just seeing a big grey square instead.
Boo hoo,
H x


----------



## Wraakgodin

That is a shame Hrq!  Have you tried the technical support section of the fourms?

Sue


----------



## hrq

Hi Sue,

Yes, have done everything they recommend but no joy. It's frustrating! Hope to get there next week.
Was it a fun quiz?
H x


----------



## brownowl23

HI Everyone

Here are the scores on the doors for todays quiz

Thw winner surprise surprise is:

Wraakgoblin 48

The runner up is:

Danni29 32

The rest are:

Angel 10 27
c0nfused 21
gbnut 19
magsandemma 17
Suedulux 12
brownowl23 12
Avon 1
Tina30 1

see you at quiz next week

Chris


----------



## Wraakgodin

hrq said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Yes, have done everything they recommend but no joy. It's frustrating! Hope to get there next week.
> Was it a fun quiz?
> H x


How could it be fun without you, Hrq! 

Sue


----------



## hrq

Bless you, Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

I will be your quizmaster for the quiz tomorrow 

Hope to see you at around 815

Is anyone able to do the scoring 

pretty please

Emxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I can help you Em, unless you want accuracy!!!  

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

Thanks Sue

Well i could score too but we would be there all night    

Em


----------



## brownowl23

Em

Ive PM'd ya just in case ya didnt read this but i'll score for ya. just call me (ive pm'd ya me number) to make sure I am sitting at my desk if I am not on the board by 8pm.

Chris


----------



## Wraakgodin

As long as you have a spare hand, Chris!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Catb33

My back is still playing up so I may not make it until later.   Have fun if I don't catch you.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I would send you a get well hug, but it might hurt your back  

Hope it gets better soon Cath.

Sue


----------



## brownowl23

HI Everyone


Here are the scores for todays quiz

Thw winner is:

Izzy1971        18

The runner up is:

Wrrakgoblin  17

The rest are:

Shezza    13
Angel 10  12
Heffalump  12
Brownowl23 12
Hrq            9
Danni29      7
xxjulesxx    6
Kitten1      5
Suedulux    4
Paula07      3
Coriann      3 Cant find name to blow bubbles please PM me.
C0nfused  2


see you at quiz next week

Chris


----------



## hrq

Thanks Brown Owl! I always enjoy the quiz,
H x


----------



## AliR

Do you remember me?


----------



## Martha Moo

oooh i think i do

Where was you last night 

Hope you can join us for a quiz in the near future Ali

Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

AliR said:


> Do you remember me?


Who?? 

I have some vague memory......... 

Sue


----------



## AliR

i would love to come a quizzing but my computer says no!!!!

(that and my sign language class has been moved to tuesday night   )

miss you all though.

Sue are you in NL for xmas/ newyear. We're driving over prob around the 24th and will be there until new year. Would be nice to meet up


----------



## suedulux

Quiz 8.15 Tue 13th Nov (today!)

In the games room 8.15pm

Tell a friend ?

But don't tell them if they're cleverer than you? lolLuv sue

p.s. brownowl23 are ya still available to score tonight ?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Ali!  Sorry - just seen message!  Yes, I am around during Xmas and New Year!  It would be great to meet up!

Sue, hopefully I will be able to do the quiz, but I have a book in Dutch to read before Thursday morning!  I will see how far I get this evening!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

ROLL UP, ROLL UP!!!!  Join Sue's fantastic brilliant quiz!!!  Starting soon!!!!!!

Sue


----------



## kitten1

AAAARRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Forgot it was Tuesday!!! Wonder if I've got time to join in for a bit?? Will pop in now and check!!


----------



## suedulux

WraakGoblin 

rofl

Have only just seen ya , advert  for  quizers !  lol

Ta hon 

Looks like I  need to  do the update closer to the  quiz  time  


luv sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

suedulux said:


> WraakGoblin
> 
> rofl
> 
> Have only just seen ya , advert for quizers ! lol
> 
> Ta hon
> 
> Looks like I need to do the update closer to the quiz time
> 
> luv sue


Well you asked me to round up some more people!!!!! 

Sue


----------



## Catb33

Who won then? Sorry I wasn't there. Was working (stupid idea off the back of a flight from new york). Should be there next week though.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Did you have a nice time Cath?

You were missed last night!

Sue


----------



## gbnut

Cath did you buy loads  Glad you are back 

Susan x


----------



## kitten1

What were the scores??


----------



## brownowl23

Sorry I am late with the scores girls. I was called by the boys for food on the night and Ive been a bit busy, getting myself ready for a photo shoot today. Girls got to have her hair done ya know and the boys have got to have thier new outfits. 

ANyway thanks for your patience.

The winner was guess who??

Wraakgodin of course with 37

Second place was 

Louj with 17

the rest were

Suedulux               15
BRownowl23           15
Hrq                      15
Molieboo                14#
MrsChaos                13
MAgandemma            12
gbnut                      11
Kitten1                    10
paula07                  5
corrinann                  4
carol d                    1
saze1982                  1


Promise i'll post the scores quicker next time

Thanks

Chris


----------



## LoisLane

I think we need to give Sue a handicap, start her with minus 20 tee hee!  

Louj x


----------



## Wraakgodin

I agree, Miss Dulux gets WAAAAAAAY too many points!!!  

Sue 

(not sure how I did win when I got so many questions wrong at the beginning!  That fiver I slip Brownowl works every time! )


----------



## gbnut

susan x


----------



## suedulux

WraakGoblin said:


> I agree, Miss Dulux gets WAAAAAAAY too many points!!!
> 
> Sue
> 
> (not sure how I did win when I got so many questions wrong at the beginning! That fiver I slip Brownowl works every time! )


  I feel a slip of the finger on the silencing button , comming on for next quiz 

luv sue


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi Sue
just popping in to say thanks for the quiz, not been in for aaaaaaaaaaaaages and sorry I had to dash off.
It was a lovely night thanks 
Hope to see you in there soon 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## suedulux

Quiz Tue 20th Nov 

In the games room 8.15pm

Heffulump is feeling pretty uncomfy at the mo

So ya stuck with me again 

Tell a friend ?

But don't tell them if they're cleverer than you? lol 

Luv sue

p.s. brownowl23 are ya still available to score tues ?


----------



## Catb33

I'll be there. Hopefully.


----------



## Wraakgodin

There goes my winning streak!!!  

Sue


----------



## gbnut

I am at mum and dads in edin so depend on internet which is intermittent. So me and my dad might be there!!!!!!!

Susan x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hey - that is cheating Susan!!!   Is your dad brainy??! 

Hope to see you there!  

Sue


----------



## suedulux

Quick reminder

Quiz tonight 8.15pm games room

Brownowl23 cant make it , so I need someone to score ! Pretty please ?
Luv sue


----------



## suedulux

Scores for Tue 20th Nov

The winners ! 
Cath B 40 points
Cleo31 40 points 

  Second
Wraakgodin 39 points


And all the rest of us !

Dolphin17 26 points
Crazykate 20 points
Angel10 18 points
Gbnut  18 points
Jooles0 17 points
Alwayssunny 15 points
Magsandemma 13 points
Peacocktrio 12 points
Harrysgal 10 points
Suedulux 6 points
Izzy1971 6 points (plus 10 points for scoring , first time too ! )
Alisond 5 points
Brownowl123 3 points
Confused 2 points 
Paula07 2 points 
Saze1982 1 point
Tina30 1 point
 

Thanks for joining in everyone ! Dunno about you , but I find it a great 
way of forgetting my problems for a while , TX or any other things 

Next quiz is this Sunday the 25th ,same time same place, tell ya friends ?
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101359.0
(click this link and then click 'notify' if you'd like reminders? )

Love sue and relief scorer ( was such a relief she was there ! lol ) Izzy1979


----------



## Izzy1971

It was worth it just to lose 8 years off my age!!!  Izzy1979 (??)!!!!     

I agree Sue, it's a great way of forgetting everything.  Even my DP's dinner (oops!).....   

Take care everyone....well done.

Love,

Izzy (1971) !!!!  xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sue well done with keeping the quiz up - you are completely right that it does take your mind off things in the real world for a while.

Im so sorry i havnt been around to score or host the quiz but without the internet now and working loads its not easy but dont forget me girls!!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Tuesday today so means it quiz night  

I will be hosting the quiz tonight

So will see you around 815 (ish)

Is anyone able to score for me tonight 

See you all later

Emxx


----------



## brownowl23

Heffalump

I can, I will sort out bath bottle and bed so I am there by 8pm or just after.

Chris


----------



## Martha Moo

brownowl23    

c u later

Emxx


----------



## mazv

Sorry girls I've been awol for months. Our lodger has moved out so am now able to spend entire evenings on PC again  , unfortunately am out tonight for an Edinburgh FF meet so probably won't be back in time for quiz  

Promise I'll try and get back soon. Enjoy tonight. Don't make it too hard Em 

Maz x


----------



## brownowl23

For tonights mega hard quiz the winners are

Heffalump 21 
Brownowl23 21 + 10 for scoring 

Runner up is

Wraakgodin 19

And the rest

dolphin17 10
izzy1971 10
gbnut 6
hrq 6
tricksy 6
Dame_Edna 5
crazykate 4
danni29 3
kitten1 3
Buttyjo 1
Paula07 1

See you all again next week

Chris


----------



## Catb33

Well done Em and Chris. That must have been really tough. Sorry I missed it - too much work!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, now they call it a "mega hard quiz", if only they had told us that before!    

We missed you Cath!  Hope to see you next week - if the chocolate lets you!  

Sue


----------



## brownowl23

thought i'd better say Mega hard although Em didnt tell me to say that. 

Its a rarity that the quizmaster and the scorer win the quiz.

Chris


----------



## poppy05

omg i cant believe i only scored 3! how shameful


----------



## Wraakgodin

danni29 said:


> omg i cant believe i only scored 3! how shameful


With the difficult questions, one point would have been respectable!!!

Nothing to be ashamed of Danni!

Sue


----------



## suedulux

Tueday  quiz 

on tonight  4th DEC in games  rom 

8.15pm 

See ya  there 

luv  sue 


Anyone available  to  score ?  


luv  sue


----------



## suedulux

Here's the scores for tonight !      

Winner:

Wraakgodin - 49


Runner up:

CathB - 48 

TAnd the rest of us! lol 

Tatty - 26
Gbnut - 25
Dolphin17 - 24
Harrysgal - 22
xxJulesxx - 16
The wilsons - 15
Danni29 - 13
Grumpyduck - 12
LizzyM - 10
Brownowl23 - 8
Sallyanne1 - 8
Suedulux - 6 + 10(Quizmaster)
Izzy1971 - 6 + 10(Scorer)
Paula07 - 6
Angel10 - 5
Lilmizfurry - 2
Saze1982 - 2
Elvis2003 - 1
Lara1 - 1
Martine - 1
Thanks to ya all for comming, its nice to have some non tx chat time eh?
Luv Sue (and Izzy)
To get reminders of the quizes -
click 'notify' ( its next to 'reply' top right of this page )
and you will get updates when they're posted . 
and for the Sunday Quiz thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101359.0


----------



## tatty

thanks suedulux  and izzy1971

wd wraakgodin

tatty xx


----------



## Catb33

Thanks again guys.

Congrats Sue.


----------



## gbnut

That was really close between Sue and Cath.  Well done Sue

Susan x


----------



## Wraakgodin

She will probably get me back next week!!!!  

Thanks ladies!  

Sue


----------



## Catb33

Might not make it at all tomorrow nigh Sue. I'm either going to be stuck in the kitchen or freezing my   off at the football. Have fun without me.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Looking forward to tomorrows quiz    

Is anyone able to score for me  

*shuffles off to find the questions*

Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

How can we have fun without you Cath?!  Hope you get all the choccies made.  Freezing your   off at football is no way to have fun - I remember it well!  

That depends Em, are they going to be difficult ones this week??!    If you promise to put the million pound questions away, then I will help you!!!   

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

You will be pleased to know.....

the questions are a lot easier this week

I only chose one from the hard book

Em


----------



## gbnut

EM     

Hope to see you later 

Susan x


----------



## brownowl23

Em

I might be able to get to score for you

Chris


----------



## Wraakgodin

I was only teasing you Em! 

See you later Susan!  

I injured one of my fingers today, so I might be slower tonight!!!  Will top myself up with drugs (painkillers!) before I start, so hopefully I will be able to type through the pain!

Sue


----------



## brownowl23

Hi girls

Well the winner of tonights quiz is - 

Tatty with 29 points

Second place goes to 

Heffalump and brownowl23 with 18 points each ( plus 10 for quizmaster and scoring)

Runners up are

Gbnut                    12
Wraakgodin            11
Dolp[hin17              11
Suedulux                9
Corinann                2

Will post bubbles tomorrow

Chris


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well Done Tatty!  Miles ahead of the rest of us!  I am sure Robbie would be very proud!  

Sue


----------



## tatty

WraakGoblin said:


> Well Done Tatty! Miles ahead of the rest of us! I am sure Robbie would be very proud!
> 
> Sue


thanks lol

im never gonna be able to live it down am i? rofl

tatty xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

tatty said:


> thanks lol
> 
> im never gonna be able to live it down am i? rofl
> 
> tatty xx


We will forget eventually, Tatty - but it might take a few years!!!  

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

well done to mrs take that aka tatty!

I will be back in the new year with some lovely questions for you all

Emxx


----------



## suedulux

[fly]_Last .... Quiz .... of ....  2007 ...._[/fly] 
     

 (Unless there's a load of us on between Xmas and New Year  )  

     So Surprise Surprise It's Gonna Be A XMAS QUIZ       

So tell all ya FF friends? Lets make it a big one ?

See ya Tue 18th December ! 8.15 in the Games room  

Oh is anyone available to score for me ? Pretty please ?

Luv Sue


----------



## brownowl23

sue i can score


----------



## suedulux

Thanks  Chris


----------



## suedulux

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]One  day  to go  till the Xmas quiz !   [/fly]

[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## suedulux

Christmas Quiz Tonight ! 8.15


----------



## brownowl23

The winner of the Christmas quiz is

Wraakgodin with 24

The runner up is

Gbnut with 23

The rest of us got -

Tatty 20
Danni29 18
Crazykate 15
Suedulux 15 +10 for scoring
Brwonowl23 15 +10 for scoring
Magsandemma 12
dolphin17 9
Harrysgal 9
cathB 8
LizzyM 6
sallyanne1 4
mrs AB 1

Oh and Magsandemmas louise got 5 points for her award winning burp 

Have a happy christmas  and see you all in the new year 

Chris


----------



## suedulux

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has participated in any of the quizzes this year. 

We appreciate ya support , and hope you'll still join us next year . Oh and tell as many of ya ff friends  as possible?

A massive thanks to brownowl23 who has scored through thick and thin (and thats just the nappys rofl )
As brownowl23 boys grow, it  might not be so easy for her to score   . If anyone would like to help out now and then , I'd be v grateful . Am sure brownowl23 will tell you the secret of successful scoring lol

Love and Happy Xmas and New Year wishes to everyone !

Luv Sue 

First and last Sundays quiz 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101359.0

The tuesday quiz (original)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98601.0

To get reminders of the quizes -
Click on the links above, click 'notify' ( its next to 'reply' )
and you will get updates when they're posted .


----------



## poppy05

thanks for all the great quizzes girls

i will help score if ya desperate   but i wont stand for talking between questions, i dont have patients like chris   so be warned, you talk, you get no point!!!


----------



## brownowl23

Sue

No problems on the scoring. It takes a little organisation but it also gives DH time with his boys.

So barring illness or any major catastrophes I should be there for ya.

Chris


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh danni you are masterful    Not sure i dare play then soz i need all the points i can get


----------



## gbnut

Sue and chris Just a big thank you to you both and to all the regular ladies that attend the quiz a big thank you to you as well.   I really enjoy the quiz it takes my mind off all the rubbish that i have been through.  To me it is the taking part and the support that i get for all you girls.

Hope everyone has a great christmas and all the very best for 2008

Susan x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quiz tommorow hosted by DIZZI !!!!

Post any Ideas for a theme by 5pm see you at 8.15 in the GAMES ROOM of CHAT!


----------



## MrsRedcap

You want me to score Dizz?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Yes please - I would love that!

See you later


----------



## brownowl23

i'll be there and it looks like I can play an not score, well thats my points gone down the drain then


----------



## Catb33

yeay! I've missed the quiz over Xmas.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Chris I will find you some points  for scoreing week in week out - have a play tonight 

I am off to find some Questions for Tonight  

if youve got a favorite subject post ASAP 

~Dizzi~


----------



## brownowl23

Dizzi if ya need some Q's let me know


----------



## MrsRedcap

So sorry guys something has cropped up and I can't score tonight after all  

Love

Vicki x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

No worries hun


*Its an FF Quiz!*

4 rounds of 7 questions with a bonus Q on the Quiz thread

Scores 
1st correct 30 points 
All others 15 points

20 seconds per Q!
Points converted to Credits  or bubbles!
​Chat room NOW!


----------



## tatty

on the home page!


----------



## magsandemma

Homepage


----------



## brownowl23

its on your profile under show stats


----------



## tatty

281


----------



## brownowl23

no thats mine its on the homepage


----------



## brownowl23

281


----------



## Catb33

wd tatty


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Somewhere on FF is the information about 
Total Members, Total Posts, Total Boards, Total Categories, 
Where is this Info?  Find it and then post the total number of BOARDS!!!!

?
?
?
?
?
?

It is on the HOME page and the TOTAl number of BOARDs Are - *281*Well done Tatty


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Everyone did well tonight

If your a charter VIP *Credits * will be given 
everyone else will get *Bubbles*



CathB >>> *385*

HRQ >>> *250*

Tatty >>> *225*

Brownowl >>> 195

Magsanemma >>> 180

Dizzi >>> 180

Danni129 >>> 105

ShellyJ >>> 60

Dolphin17 >>> 45

Harrysgal >>> 45

Sunburn >>> 30

xxJulesxx >>> 15
​


----------



## hrq

Thanks Dizzi! All appreciated!
H xx


----------



## suedulux

Hi ya   

Tue 15th Jan 8.15 in the games room

Quiz with Heffalump and brownowl23 scoring


----------



## brownowl23

The winner of the  quiz is

Dolphin17
Heffalump
Brownowl23

All with 21

The runner up is

Beaker and Elvis2003 with 12

The rest of us got - 

Future mummy        11
Confused                8
Tatty                      8
Wicklow                  8
GBnut                    5
LizzyM                    5
Danni29                  4
Harrysgal                4
Magsandemma          4
Mezz200                  4
xxjulesxx                  2
MandyL                    2

See you all next week


Chris


----------



## suedulux

Hello  all

Its  quiztime again 

8.15  tonight  




P.S.  is  anyone available to  score  tonight ?


Luv  Sue


----------



## brownowl23

_Everyone did well tonight

First = CathB >>> 30

Second = Danni29 >>> 25

The rest -

Grumpyduck >>> 21

MandyL >>> 21

Harrysgal >>> 16

cathy2 >>> 15

Suedulux >>> 12 + 10 for Quizmaster

Brownowl23 >>> 12+10 for scoring

Beaker >>> 9

Angel10 >>> 7

Katedoll>>> 5

Magsandemma >>> 4

Tatty >>> 2

Want2beamummy >>> 2

wishing4amiracle >>> 2_​


----------



## suedulux

Quiz  just starting  !


----------



## brownowl23

_Everyone did well tonight

First = CathB >>> 24

Second = brownowl23 and Blaize >>> 21 + 10 for quizmaster and scoring

The rest -

dolphin17 >>> 20

leylamay >>> 20

MandyL >>> 16

Danni29 >>> 15

Suedulux >>> 13

Cathy2 >>> 10

crazykate >>> 10

C0nfused>>> 8

Wicklow>>> 5

Endometriosislass>>> 4

Futuremummy >>> 4

Kitten1 >>> 2_​


----------



## suedulux

Its Tuesday!

So It's Quiz Night!

See ya in the Games Room

8.15pm


----------



## brownowl23

_Everyone did well tonight

First = Dolphin17 >>> 32

Second = Tatty >>> 23

The rest -

MandyL >>> 22

leylamay >>> 22

Danni29 >>> 20

cazz1978 >>> 19

crazykate >>> 18

Lizzym >>> 15

Futuremummy >>> 15

Lou73 >>> 14

cathy2>>> 12

Sueduluz and Brownowl23 >>> 12 and 10 each for scoring and Quizmaster

Babeno2>>> 10

Harrysgal >>> 4

xxjulesxx >>> 2

endometriosislass >>> 1_​


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya folks

Dont forget tuesday night quiz 

oh yes tomorrow of course   

LOok forward to seeing you all

Brownowl are you available to score  

Em


----------



## brownowl23

Heff

YEs I should be thereto score.

Chris


----------



## Martha Moo

Cheers Chris  

Hope your scrummy boys are well

Em


----------



## brownowl23

Scrummy boys are teething, and I feel so helpless at not being able to take the pain awaay when they are bawling thier eyes out and looking at me as if to say fix it mummy it hurts.


----------



## suedulux

can  anyone  score  for  me next  tuesday.    as  my regular  scorer is  busy ?

Thats  tue 19th feb 

pretty please , ya  get an exta 10  bubbles/credit  for  being my scorer     

lol


Luv  sue


----------



## brownowl23

_Everyone did well tonight

First = Brownowl23 and Heffalump >>> 30 + 10 eah for scoring

Second = Dolphin17 >>> 18

The rest -

leylamay >>> 17

Danni29 >>> 9

Tatty >>> 8

crazykate >>> 6

Magsand emma >>> 6

Lizzym >>> 5

Harrysgal >>> 4

Futuremummy >>> 3

Wicklow>>> 3​_


----------



## suedulux

Quiz Time Again Tonight (tuesday)!

8.15 pm Games Room

I have asked Izzy1971 can score tonight as brownowl23 is not available .

Ince ase she cant , would some one please come and score , I cant do both , it hurt my brain 

Luv Sue (on de regs , this should be fun  )


----------



## dolphin17

Hi Sue

I don't mind scoring if Izzy can't make it.... I am on loads of drugs still so should def be interesting between us 

Dolphin x x x


----------



## suedulux

Ta  Dizzy .

Izzy  said  she  'should' be able to score,  but woild be  greatful  to have ya as a back up?    

Luv  Sue


----------



## suedulux

[fly]      OK TONIGHTS SCORES ARE .......   [/fly]

THE WINNER !!!!! >>> Mrs Chaos - 33 pts
 

SECOND !! >>> Dolphin17 - 32 pts


And the rest of us !

-----
Danni29 - 23 pts
Leylamay - 22 pts
Cathy2 - 19 pts
Magsandemma - 18 pts
NW - 17 pts
Crazykate - 16 pts
Izzy1971 - 16 pts (scorer) 
Suedulux - 16 pts (quiz master)
MandyL - 15 pts
Confused - 12 pts
JJB - 10 pts
LizzyM - 7 pts
Grumpyduck - 5 pts
Murraylog1971 - 3 pts
Harrysgal - 2 pts



Thanks and see ya soon 

Luv Sue and guest scorer Izzy


----------



## Suzie




----------



## DizziSquirrel

New Home this Way -----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130883.msg1940496#msg1940496


----------

